# Bespaßung von Nagern?



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

Huhu zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem gestern einem von meinen Lieblingen anscheinend soo langweilig gewesen ist das er ausgebrochen ist, würde ich die Knubbels gerne ein bisschen mehr fordern.

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Ideen was man denen zum Spielen geben kann?

Ich habe meinen letztens so ein Knabber-Versteck gebastelt. Habe eine Klorolle genommen die an den enden angeschnitten und zusammengefaltet. Innendrin sind Leckerlies, die sie aber erstmal rausarbeiten müssen.
Tjo, meine Biester haben nach 2 tagen kampflos aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße

PS: Für Tipps wie man den Knuffel möglichst stressfrei (für Ihn) wieder einfängt wäre ich auch verbunden =)
Ich habe es gestern mit einer Rührschüssel und ner Bastmatte geschafft^^


----------



## Lillyan (28. April 2009)

Worum handelt es sich denn? Zwischen einer Maus und einem Kaninchen besteht schon ein größerer Unterschied :>


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2009)

Klingt irgendwie nach Frettchen.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Komisch, wie bei einem solchen Thread, die Mods die ersten sind, die ihren Kommentar abgeben...

i lol'd xD


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Ist denn "Bespaßung" ein Fachterminus?
Ich mag das Wort, ist toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fallen da nur ein: Laufrad, Ball oder weibliche Artgenossen...


----------



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

mayaku schrieb:


> Mir fallen da nur ein: Laufrad, Ball oder weibliche Artgenossen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es handel sich um so einen Zeitgenossen - Zwerghamsterli > Dschungare

Zum Thema Laufrad, nach dem ich überall gelesen habe man soll diese Woodent Weels kaufen - natürlich die teuersten von allen -.- habe ich das den Pelzchen zuliebe getan...

Und was machen Sie???? Sie bunkern Ihr essen da drinnen anstelle zu radeln!!! Ich fotografiere es daheim mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Sehr sympathisch...die Viehchers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

also das einzige was ich dir nie anraten würde ist ein weiblich + mänlich zu verbinden sonst hast du relativ schnell nen paar davon .. (ausser du willst das)

je nach platz bau ihnen nen kleinen laufweg auf von ihrer hütte und dem essen
so dass sie das essen weit holen gehen müssen .. die meisten knabbern das lieber in ihrer hütte (hat meine maus jedenfalls gemacht)

najo lange her .. hab nu ne katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein die hat sie nid aufgefressen


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Komisch, wie bei einem solchen Thread, die Mods die ersten sind, die ihren Kommentar abgeben...
> 
> i lol'd xD


ja^^ find ich au komisch aber naja

hmm gegen das ausbrechen hat n klassenkamerad was lustiges gemacht der hat sich n plexiglas gehäuse gekauft und nur löcher reingebohrt dann das ganze über den käfig und fertig (gut seine hamster ham sich dann durch den boden gefressen und die tischplatte angenagt aber das hat er dann mit ner blechplatte (oder so was in der art) gelöst)

wär mal gut zu wissen wie groß dein hamsterkäfig is weil man könnte ja mehrstöckige hamsterhäuser mit auf und abgängen machen und dann immer verschieden das essen reinlegen (das hält se zeitweise bei laune)


----------



## Lillyan (28. April 2009)

So einen Hamster hatte ich auch. Da er mir frühzeitig schon immer ausgebüchst ist habe ich ihn irgendwann in ein groooooßes Aquarium gesetzt (Plastikkäfige waren mir einfach zu klein für das arme Vieh und durch Gitterstäbe konnte er sich immer irgendwie durchquetschen), was oben ein Gitter hatte (wo er nicht ran kam). Das hat sich auch prima geeignet um "untergrundtunnel" zu bauen... mit Klopapier- und Küchenpapierrollen :> Durch das Glas konnte ich ihn dann teilweise trotzdem noch ganz gut beobachten, so hat er sich wohl gefühlt und ich hatte auch etwas davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Beschäftigung habe ich Beispielsweise Knabberstangen recht hoch aufgehangen, so dass er sich richtig strecken und klettern mußte und heran zu kommen, habe Dinge versteckt und verpackt (wie du es schon gemacht hast) und habe immer wieder neue Klettermöglichkeiten gebastelt. Besonders Klettersachen mit Seilen hat der Kleine geliebt.
Läßt du deinen Hamster manchmal "frei" laufen? Ich hatte mir einen kleinen Teil der Wohnung abgetrennt und hatte dort eine größere "Burg" zum Klettern hingestellt, wo er sich mal richtig austoben konnte. Wenn er genug hatte ist er wieder zurück in seinen Transportkorb (er war nicht handzahm) gegangen.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Meine Frau könnte dir da wahrscheinlich en Roman zu erzählen .. wir hatten Wüstenrennmäuse udn sie hatten deren Käfig selbst gebastelt udn viel spielzeuh etc um die viecher zu beschäftigen auch (ja i mochte die blöden dreckmachenden, nervigen viecher net ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAtte unsere 2 damaligen frettis viel lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die mussten wir abgeben da wir für die 2 süßen keine zeit mehr hatten nachdem der kleine da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja kann ihr ja heut abend mal becheid geben und fragen ob sie hier mal wat reinpostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wär mal gut zu wissen wie groß dein hamsterkäfig is weil man könnte ja mehrstöckige hamsterhäuser mit auf und abgängen machen und dann immer verschieden das essen reinlegen (das hält se zeitweise bei laune)



Also die beiden jüngeren haben glaub so 100x50x50 und meine Oma ein bissl kleineres Aqua damit ich se besser unter Kontrolle hab - sie is leider schon 2 1/4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Die Bilder sind nochn bissl älter- da hatten se noch die alten Räder)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man beachte den sand den sie unten links rauspfeffern und das unten rechts was mal nagergras war -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> man beachte den sand den sie unten links rauspfeffern und das unten rechts was mal nagergras war -.-


Da siehst Dus: die versuchen sich nen Tunnel aus ihrem Gefängnis in die Freiheit zu buddeln! Freiheit für Nager! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja kann man ihnen ja nicht übel nehmen. Wenn ich mein Leben lang in meiner Wohnung verbringen müsste ohne rausgehn zu dürfen würd ich auch irgendwann anfangen Tunnel zu graben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da siehst Dus: die versuchen sich nen Tunnel aus ihrem Gefängnis in die Freiheit zu buddeln! Freiheit für Nager!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immernoch gemütlicher als diese beiden Leckerchen aus den Staaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das gott sei dank bei uns verboten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

>Musik für Tiere<

Da kannste dir ne CD mit Namen: "Sinnesträume für Nager" aus der Reihe "Musik für Tiere" bestellen...
Das wird ihnen Spaß machen... Ganz bestimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> >Musik für Tiere<
> 
> Da kannste dir ne CD mit Namen: "Sinnesträume für Nager" aus der Reihe "Musik für Tiere" bestellen...
> Das wird ihnen Spaß machen... Ganz bestimmt!
> ...



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Probiert das bloss nicht

Evtl. einen kleinen Raum nur für die Tiere einrichten? Mit einem Zaun.. Meine Schwester hat sowas in ihrer Wohnung stehen und ihre Kaninchen (!) fühlen sich da eigentlich ganz wohl.

Einfach im Baumarkt einen Zaun besorgen, wo die nicht drüber können von allein.
Alles mit Zeitung auslegen und von Zeit zu Zeit neu mit Heu belegen.
1 m² oder weniger sollten reichen :s
Wenn die Tiere dann keinen Bock mehr haben laufen sie eigentlich von allein wieder in den Käfig

Die Ammis haben kranke Vorstellungen von Tierhaltung..


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. April 2009)

Mein Hase ( 11 Jahre wurde er *sniff* ) war zum Glück stubenrein ^^ ( wenn man mal von Altersinkontinenz absieht ).
Da hat sich das Problem wegen Beschäftigung erledigt, weil er erstens im ganzen Haus rumkrabbeln konnte ( im alten Haus sogar auffm Speicher mit Rattengift ^^ ) und immer jemand daheim war, den er ärgern konnte  ;D
Aber die idee mit einem eigenen Zimmer( muss ja nicht permanent sein ) find ich ganz ok, da man in nem Zimmer schon mehr entdecken kann als in nem KÄfig, mag er auch noch so groß sein ^^

mfg


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Omfg.. ihr habt den Hasen überhaupt in die Nähe von Rattengift gelassen?


----------



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

die idee mit dem auslauf gefällt mir auch gut! vorallem weil meine tierchen nicht allzu gern auf der hand bleiben wollen.
Sie kommen zwar immer sofort ans gitter gelaufen und klettern hoch wenn ich heimkomme - aber auf der hand ist es dann wohl doch ungeheuer^^ in garten kann ich sie auch nicht unbedingt lassen, ein mauseloch und weg sind se hihi

bilde mir ein schon mal so ein kleines 1qm gehege im dehner oder fressnapf gesehen zu haben, vorallem werde ich es dann mal wie lillyan meinte mit küchenrollen eindecken - dann sollen se tunnel haben^^

Danke euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Terrorsatan: 11 jahre? ein traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine kleinen werden so zwischen 1,5 und 2 jahren... wie gesagt die alte ist schon 2, 1/4 -.-
dementsprechend zerfleddert guckt sie auch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> die idee mit dem auslauf gefällt mir auch gut! vorallem weil meine tierchen nicht allzu gern auf der hand bleiben wollen.
> Sie kommen zwar immer sofort ans gitter gelaufen und klettern hoch wenn ich heimkomme - aber auf der hand ist es dann wohl doch ungeheuer^^ in garten kann ich sie auch nicht unbedingt lassen, ein mauseloch und weg sind se hihi
> 
> bilde mir ein schon mal so ein kleines 1qm gehege im dehner oder fressnapf gesehen zu haben, vorallem werde ich es dann mal wie lillyan meinte mit küchenrollen eindecken - dann sollen se tunnel haben^^
> ...




ich hatte auch ma 2 von den tierchen^^ und meine wurden beide 4 jahre alt^^

damit sie sich beschäftigen konnten hab ich so ca ein mal die woche n parcour im badezimmer ausgelegt mit klorollen etc, n bisserl obst und solche sachen versteckt und sie dan ca 1-2 stunden rumrandaliern lassen^^ das hat ihnen immer viel spass gemacht


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Tjo, Schildkrötchen ftw 
Die hat man sein ganzes Leben lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe, ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (28. April 2009)

Ich kenn's nur von meinen Ratten...die kleinen Monster haben es auch mal geschafft auszubrechen ^^

Aber die durften eigentlich fast in der ganzen Wohnung rumlaufen (wenn ich zuhause war) und dann hab ich denen eine Buddelkiste mit Terarienerde gemacht, diverse Tunnel und Decken auf den Boden gelegt, durch die sie wahnsinnig gern durchgerobbt sind. Ach ja - und ich hab denen "Knabberbälle" gemacht.

Luftballon aufblasen (je nach Größe des Tiers) und mit nassem Klopapier belegen, bis es eine dickere Schicht ist. Beim Zipfel des Ballons etwas frei lassen, so dass gerade noch ein Leckerchen durchpasst. Trocknen lassen, Luftballon aufstechen, rausholen und mit Leckerchen befüllen.

Meine Ratten haben sich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

auch wenn der thread von anfang des jahres ist hier hät ich nochmal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (26. Dezember 2009)

Haha, will auch so ne Ausdauer x)


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

armer kleiner kerl :<


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

Sieht fuer mich nach Tierquaelerei und Threadnekromantie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte ingesamt 8 Stück gehabt

Du kannst den Hamstern ganz einfach ne Freude machen, leg ne Papprolle rein, verbuddel sie ein wenig, schneid eine Kokosnuss ein wenig auf und leg sie hinein, ganz einfache dinge halt, ich hab im Witner oft dürre Äste von Bäumen reingelegt, aber achte drauf das sie nicht giftig sind! Und das Hamsterrad ist auch äusserst interessant für die kleinen kerlchen und was man nie vergessen sollte ist hamsterwatte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spendox (27. Dezember 2009)

Das Tier möchte offensichtlich aus der Schüssel raus. Das ist kein bisschen witzig, daran können nur Idioten ihren Spaß haben.


----------

